# Cable Cutaway Top - Debbie Bliss



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I came across this pattern and thought I would share it. I think its adorable and when I get a few projects done its next. I bet it would make a lovely lightweight summer top if done in fingering.  










Debbie Bliss -Cotton DK Tank Top-FREE pattern | Knitting Fever


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Cute top! If I looked like that, I'd wear a top like that.


----------

